# a couple of bowls



## phinds (Dec 25, 2011)

Thought I'd show a couple of my segmented bowls on this board. These were turned some time back and are a couple of my favorites. The undercut rim on the 2nd one gives it a nice look/feel, but I do prefer the low-gloss finish on the 1st one.


[attachment=785]


----------



## CodyS (Dec 26, 2011)

Very nice work as always!


----------



## Kenbo (Dec 26, 2011)

Those are gorgeous Paul. Fantastic work my man.


----------



## SlickSqueegie (Dec 26, 2011)

phinds said:


> Thought I'd show a couple of my segmented bowls on this board. These were turned some time back and are a couple of my favorites. The undercut rim on the 2nd one gives it a nice look/feel, but I do prefer the low-gloss finish on the 1st one.



Very very nice! I love the colors on these!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 26, 2011)

So that's what you do with all those special little pieces of exotic wood that you aquire. very very beautiful, the wife was looking over my shoulder and said, oh wow those are nice!


----------



## JMC (Dec 26, 2011)

Very nice Paul, have you done any tutorials on any of your segments that you could link us to?


----------



## phinds (Dec 26, 2011)

JMC said:


> Very nice Paul, have you done any tutorials on any of your segments that you could link us to?



No, it's not really a process that lends itself well to pre-planning. Mostly it's just take a little chunk of exotic, sand one edge and glue it to another piece of exotic, sand one edge of that and glue it to another piece and on and on, occasionally splitting a chunk as a book-match. Keep doing that until you have something big enough to put on the lathe and then decide how you want to shape it.


----------



## JMC (Dec 26, 2011)

What glue would you recommend?


----------



## phinds (Dec 26, 2011)

JMC said:


> What glue would you recommend?



I find plane old yellow glue works just fine. Only problem I ever had was early on when I did too good a job of sanding to a fairly fine surface and then clampled too hard and squeezed just about all of the glue without realizing I was doing so. I now sand with 80 grit on a floor model belt sander and clamp with moderate force and it works fine.


----------



## phinds (Dec 26, 2011)

By the way, I should mention in case it escapes your direct notice, I find that judicious use of veneers for contrasting lines makes for a surprizingly powerful addition to the look of the pieces.


----------



## JMC (Dec 26, 2011)

phinds said:


> By the way, I should mention in case it escapes your direct notice, I find that judicious use of veneers for contrasting lines makes for a surprizingly powerful addition to the look of the pieces.



Yes, I see that with the like shades. Thanks


----------



## Kevin (Dec 27, 2011)

phinds said:


> By the way, I should mention in case it escapes your direct notice, I find that judicious use of veneers for contrasting lines makes for a surprizingly powerful addition to the look of the pieces.



Segmented turnings have never done it for me for whatever reason. Not that I don't appreciate them for the work involved & the use of otherwise scrap blocks & cutoffs because I do. But occasionally I'll see one that I like right away. Your _radioactive_ bowl is one of those. Maybe it's because of _the judicious use of the veneer_ partitions or maybe it's because of the unintended radioactive symbol, or maybe some of both but whatever the reason I like it!


----------



## phinds (Dec 27, 2011)

Kevin said:


> Segmented turnings have never done it for me for whatever reason. Not that I don't appreciate them for the work involved & the use of otherwise scrap blocks & cutoffs because I do. But occasionally I'll see one that I like right away. Your _radioactive_ bowl is one of those. Maybe it's because of _the judicious use of the veneer_ partitions or maybe it's because of the unintended radioactive symbol, or maybe some of both but whatever the reason I like it!



Yeah that radioactive symbol gave me a bit of a chuckle. On rare occasions I'll actually try for a particular design but this one just fell out.


----------



## BarbS (Jan 2, 2012)

Those are beautiful. I especially like the right one, where the curled rim turns back over itself. Very nice work!


----------

